# A question about Daniel Wellington?



## DanielWellington (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm just sick of this, I'm trying to buy a gift for my girlfriend, it's actually a watch by Daniel Wellington. The problem is that their website seems to have a payment problem with my country. So I was searching for alternative choice to get this watch, and I ended up in Jomashop, Discountwatchstore and Amazon. So I was wondering have anyone tried the first two websites before and was original (not fake)? Is it normal that some websites offer watches with a lower price than the original producer company? because I have found one that is 70-80$ while it's 120$ in DW site, which makes me doubt they're original.


----------



## kiwizak (Feb 8, 2015)

I doubt you'll find much love for DW here.. but Jomashop is legit although it's technically grey market hence the cheaper price.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Ditto for Amazon. But only for watches sold by Amazon.
I think the love for DW is a bit higher in the affordables forum f71, DW are socalled "fashion watches" why not take a look at Seiko 5 series? I see nowadays a lot of DW on wrists of younger crowd(late teens)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Welcome newbie.

First of all please do not flood the Watchuseek fora with your question over and over again. Deleted the other identical posts and moved this post to the right forum.

Nobody is going to fake a DW since the production costs of a fake would most likeley be the same. The online dealers you mentioned have a good/excellent reputation (jomashop being a bit of hit or miss). Do a forum search and you are in the know.

Regarding the price differences you noticed please educate yourself what the difference between a gray market dealer and an AD is, read about the pros and cons. 

There are a lot of threads on DW here on our Fashion Watches Forum. Might be helpful to flick through prior to pull the trigger.


----------



## DanielWellington (Jan 12, 2016)

Excuse my ignorance, but what's 'grey market'?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

DanielWellington said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what's 'grey market'?


What about doing a search ? Wikipedia would be an excellent source to start with.


----------



## DanielWellington (Jan 12, 2016)

*Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*

I want to buy a Daniel Wellington watch from Jomashop because I'm having problems with DW site, do you recommend that? Is there something else other than warranty that I should consider when buying from Jomashop?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*

Two threads merged.
You have not done a search here on WUS, have you ?!? Jomashop is a recurring issue here on WUS. All you want to know is already available, ad extenso so to say.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Welcome newbie.
> 
> First of all please do not flood the Watchuseek fora with your question over and over again. Deleted the other identical posts and moved this post to the right forum.
> 
> ...


I am sorry, but you are dead wrong. There are TONS of fake Daniel Wellington clones available on the web. Some are obvious forgeries with shorter hands and "similar" thin cases. Others look pretty real. Most just use the DW official pictures, and then the ship whatever is close.

The Braithwait thin watch (A WUS advertiser) is similar in style, and has much better specs than DW watches. (100M WR, sapphire crystal).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*



DanielWellington said:


> I want to buy a Daniel Wellington watch from Jomashop because I'm having problems with DW site, do you recommend that? Is there something else other than warranty that I should consider when buying from Jomashop?


As someone wrote, Jomashop doesn't have great reputation here, but I've never heard of them selling fakes, just gray market models that aren't warrantied in the US. BTW - Amazon has them for similar pricing to Jomashop.

I have suggestions for two or three other, ultra-thin watch options to the Daniel Wellington watches:

The Brathwait thin watch (A WUS advertiser) is similar in style, and has much better specs than DW watches. (100M WR, sapphire crystal). $150 on NATO/$185 on leather











And a much cheaper option would be the DOM (Hong Kong brand) G-31 (ladies version of the M-31) $13.20 on Ali Express It's more of a NOMOS homage / Bauhaus style. While only 30M WR, it does have a sapphire crystal.

There is also a DOM M259 series, 200M WR and sapphire. Under $50 on Ali Express.com.


----------



## thomachuck (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*

What is your opinion of the DOM watch that is being extensively marketed on FaceBook for $100, billed as "indestructible" in a video showing an electric drill being used to deface the crystal and bracelet? Any experience with it or know anyone who has. / regards


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*



thomachuck said:


> What is your opinion of the DOM watch that is being extensively marketed on FaceBook for $100, billed as "indestructible" in a video showing an electric drill being used to deface the crystal and bracelet? Any experience with it or know anyone who has. / regards


First, that Facebook price is outrageous. They go for about $50 on eBay, and under $40 on Ali Express. Even the W-624 should be available for under $60 on Ali Express, at most times.

WIS review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/deo-optimo-maximo-dom-w-698-very-frugal-fashion-watch-1827538.html

The DOM W-698 and slightly more expensive W-624 are made with tungsten and sapphire, both rated at Mohrs 9.0 hardness. The are very hard to scratch, but a diamond can damage them. They are also rated at 200M WR, but I don't think anyone has independently verified that.

The W698 uses a discontinued Rado Jubile case & dial design, with a faceted crystal, while the W624 has a flat crystal and lumed indices. Tungsten is very heavy compared to 316L or 904L stainless, so while these watches are on the small side, they weigh 159g (W-698) and 175g (W-624).

BTW - There are two versions of the W-698, one has a date window at 6:00 and version 2 has a day/date window at 3:00.


----------



## huyghe27 (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*

nobody is gonna fake a DW
these watches are fakes of others
they just sucker people into paying more then the $15 amazon variants.
absolute garbage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: Buying a DW gift from Jomashop*



huyghe27 said:


> nobody is gonna fake a DW
> these watches are fakes of others
> they just sucker people into paying more then the $15 amazon variants.
> absolute garbage


There are TONS of fake DW watches available on websites that sell Chinese made watches (Gearbest, Wish, ......,Ali Express, etc.). They usually sell for $20 and under. If Amazon has a $15 Daniel Wellington watch, it's fake.

Daniel Wellingtons are not great watches, but they are much better made than most of the fakes. While DW watches have Japanese quartz movements, you don't know what's in the fake ones.


----------



## MUAlum21 (Dec 20, 2018)

stuffler said:


> Welcome newbie.
> 
> First of all please do not flood the Watchuseek fora with your question over and over again. Deleted the other identical posts and moved this post to the right forum.
> 
> ...


Actually, DW is one of the MOST faked watches today. Its gotten so bad that Amazons DWs are fake. So as you tell the op to educate himself, maybe its best if you educate your own self bc you are 100% wrong.
Thanks


----------



## WatchBuyerUK1 (Nov 28, 2019)

MUAlum21 said:


> Actually, DW is one of the MOST faked watches today. Its gotten so bad that Amazons DWs are fake. So as you tell the op to educate himself, maybe its best if you educate your own self bc you are 100% wrong.
> Thanks


Yes, but that post is FOUR YEARS OLD. Things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for reviving a 4 years old thread, double post deleted.


----------



## MartinWill1989 (Nov 10, 2020)

If I honestly I doubt that any site would sell an original watch to its own detriment. This is at least not logical.
Try to order a watch through a buyer from another country, it may take a week -2, in rare cases up to a month, but you will get exactly the original.


----------



## rr82 (Jan 2, 2020)

DanielWellington said:


> I'm just sick of this, I'm trying to buy a gift for my girlfriend, it's actually a watch by Daniel Wellington. The problem is that their website seems to have a payment problem with my country. So I was searching for alternative choice to get this watch, and I ended up in Jomashop, Discountwatchstore and Amazon. So I was wondering have anyone tried the first two websites before and was original (not fake)? Is it normal that some websites offer watches with a lower price than the original producer company? because I have found one that is 70-80$ while it's 120$ in DW site, which makes me doubt they're original.


DW is a polemic brand indeed. But if they are sold directly from Amazon, there shouldn't be an issue.


----------

